# What do you think, Damone?



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

​Ehh


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

that is one sexy sig plazz


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damone should not be aloud to see this.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

O man that is a pretty nice sig I love watching all those guys lol.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

plazz..your work is second to none. i am defiantly gonna get you to make my next sig, if you can. very nice sig.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks homies.

I was inspired by a pic I saw the other day with all the Yuki Nakai boys together, it was mind blowing.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Double post by a admin thats a pretty bad lol.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice work like always


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh no, I've been exposed!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I popped a boner for the graphic, plazz.

Holy shit, Yuki Nakai's students are AWESOME!

Imanari flashing the shit eating grin, while still maintaining his hateful demeanor. Lovin' it. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Take it if you want it, I'm making more this week.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

It looks good Plazz like always..


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Take it if you want it, I'm making more this week.


Don't mind if I do.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

how long are you supposed to wait between requesting sigs?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Check the template or the other sticky thread.


----------

